# Tajon Puppies!



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG! Tajon has three available puppies. Should I get a sibling for Parker??? Oh, those pictures just melt my heart.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

They are adorable!!! :wub: Male #2 is too cute!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ta-Jon Is my favorite breeder, they all are gorgeous.
that little boy is 3,000 :new_shocked: wow prices for boys have gone up I see..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> OMG! Tajon has three available puppies. Should I get a sibling for Parker??? Oh, those pictures just melt my heart.[/B]


Yes yes yes!!! Get a sibling for Parker!!! hehehe :aktion033: 

Tajon always has such stunning pups!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG!!! They are adorable but then TaJon always seems to have some outstanding dogs!!! So... I vote YES, get Parker a sibling!!! Little male #2 has stolen my heart already!


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Maltese male #2, OMG I WANT HIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I think Male #2 has stolen everyone's heart. And he seems like he has a personality on him...right up Parker's alley. Too bad "he" is not a "she" :smcry:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG!!! I am dying! I am dying from all that cuteness!!!! If you get a new puppy (especially #2), you better be careful, everyone would want to puppy-nap him away!! LOL! :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm right in there with everyone else on male #2 :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

If you are considering male #2 you should ask for more pictures. The picture is at a distance and cute, but closer up.....ummmm something about his eyes isn't right. Not sure....maybe it is just the angle of the picture....the eyes look too round or beady or far apart...something I just can't put my finger on it. Maybe just a bad picture. Just my .02 

For $3,000 pet quality male I would want perfection. another .02 

edited to say: ok I just looked back and it is the lack of eye pigment. At his age the pigment should be there.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

All three are adorable yes #2 stands out! There prices have gone up some but all three are from CH. Ohhhh to dream!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Ta-Jon Is my favorite breeder, they all are gorgeous.
> that little boy is 3,000 :new_shocked: wow prices for boys have gone up I see..[/B]


*Maybe that price for the boys because she has already taken care of the neutering fees???*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She neuters her boys before placing them.
I just think the price has gone up


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> OMG! Tajon has three available puppies. Should I get a sibling for Parker??? Oh, those pictures just melt my heart.[/B]


you should do it!!! you been talking about it for awhile and going back and forth. I know your so happy with parker and tammy you should do it  they are cute! now lets think of names :thumbsup:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=578047
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I really want a wee girl. I already thought of a name. Actually, I had to change the name, cause a friend of mine decided to use the same name to name her baby. 

Well, the boys come from a great line...Silly line. Not sure if that's the reason why the price has gone up. Male #2 is fully vaccinated, too. Oh, but to dream and gaze at the lovely photos....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, if I'm looking at the right page.....they do have a female pup available....maybe you should ask for more pictures of her, maybe the picture on the web-site doesn't do her justice. 

...just a thought....


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

They are really cute. I just wonder how the males come already neutered...how old are they??? Maybe they were watching them for potential show puppies then they neutered them? i just can't believe they neuter them so early. :new_shocked: That's strange to me, unless that's in leu of a contract not to breed? Are the males 6 months?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

If you want a girl Diamond has some adorable little girls available. They are soooooo cute! Here's the link

http://www.diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm

Cathy


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

OMG I wish I had $3500, that little girl that was born last June from Diamond Maltese is gorgeous!! :smheat: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> OMG I wish I had $3500, that little girl that was born last June from Diamond Maltese is gorgeous!! :smheat: :wub: :wub:[/B]



She's my fave too! Just melts my heart..........

Cathy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> They are really cute. I just wonder how the males come already neutered...how old are they??? Maybe they were watching them for potential show puppies then they neutered them? i just can't believe they neuter them so early. :new_shocked: That's strange to me, unless that's in leu of a contract not to breed? Are the males 6 months?[/B]


Males can be neutered as early as 6 weeks of age. It is becoming more common for breeders to neuter males before placing them to ensure they are not bred.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579338
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't blame them :huh:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> If you want a girl Diamond has some adorable little girls available. They are soooooo cute! Here's the link
> 
> http://www.diamondmaltese.com/available/index.htm
> 
> Cathy[/B]


gosh i am falling in love with the girl whos birthday is June 26 2007!!! wow


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> OMG I wish I had $3500, that little girl that was born last June from Diamond Maltese is gorgeous!! :smheat: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Steph she is a doll baby isnt she. I think you need to sweet talk Tiger!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The two male puppies are out of Tammy's special. A special is a finished champion that is being campaigned to earn points to be invited to Eucanuba and Westiminister. He is a very pretty dog. I wonder why she doesn't have him on her web site. Right now, according to Showsight magazine he is the #4 Maltese.

Tina


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> The two male puppies are out of Tammy's special. A special is a finished champion that is being campaigned to earn points to be invited to Eucanuba and Westiminister. He is a very pretty dog. I wonder why she doesn't have him on her web site. Right now, according to Showsight magazine he is the #4 Maltese.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Yes, Pawsitively Silly is doing really well. I think she took him to Westminster last February. 

I Parker neutered at 11 weeks before I picked him up. All is fine. 

Those puppies on Diamond's website are adorable!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579361
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only he had it Becky, he would give it to me! This recession is hitting everyone hard. Oh well it's free to dream! :biggrin: 

Steph


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579432
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH I know he would. You have a keeper in your husband without a doubt.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579396
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree, as well. If I were to breed (I know, I'm "reaching" here) but, the "Pet Quality" pups
would be spay/neutered, before sold. 

Now, let's not jump my big butt over this. After all, you're looking at someone who
cannot let a senior go, without spay. 

This is why I'm still single. Yep, unless you're worthy to breed, cut off the balls!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> This is why I'm still single. Yep, unless you're worthy to breed, cut off the balls!! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :w00t: 
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

The Ta-Jon's are really cute. My Gabbana is sired by a Ta-Jon's male. She's showquality, though.

But if I look at those prices, for a pet quality... Pf... :new_shocked: 

You should get a malt from Holland..  A pet quality here is 1300,- euro. Male or female.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> The Ta-Jon's are really cute. My Gabbana is sired by a Ta-Jon's male. She's showquality, though.
> 
> But if I look at those prices, for a pet quality... Pf... :new_shocked:
> 
> You should get a malt from Holland..  A pet quality here is 1300,- euro. Male or female.[/B]


Oh Wow, how exciting! I would love to see a picture of your Girl! :biggrin:


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=582973
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Gabbana 4 months old









Gabbana 7,5 months old









Gabbana 7,5 months old

Her sire is Ch Ta-Jon's Nunna Yer Beeswax:








He lives at kennel Wonder of Love

She's 8 months old now and my new show hope for the future. (the staining in her topnot is all gone now)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=582974
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: She is stunning, beautiful!! How lucky are you :biggrin: 
Ta-Jon is one of my favorite breeders, one day I hope to own one..

Thanks for sharing your beautiful girl :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

she's beautiful. She has such a full coat at 8 months. Moxie's hair grows soooooo slow. or am I doing something wrong??? :smpullhair:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> she's beautiful. She has such a full coat at 8 months. Moxie's hair grows soooooo slow. or am I doing something wrong??? :smpullhair:[/B]


 The one in full coat is the sire of her pup.

She has a pic of hers at 7.5 months. So I don't think you're doing anything wrong. Moxie's coat is just fine and handsome


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

> she's beautiful. She has such a full coat at 8 months. Moxie's hair grows soooooo slow. or am I doing something wrong??? :smpullhair:[/B]


I think you looked at the picture of "Buzz", Gabbana's sire.  

Gabbana's hair grows about 2 cm per month. *Is looking for a converting-program to put that in inches* that is ehm... 0,8 inches. 

I don't think you're doing anything wrong.. Just brush and comb it very carefully and use a good spray when brushing. Dry hair breaks far more easily. Adding a little salmon oil and biotine in the food is good for the coat, too.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the lovely pictures Kirsten. It is fun seeing kennels in Europe. Ta-Jon's puppies are very popular here, and I didn't realize they are also in Europe. Your Gabbana is precious.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Ta-Jon Is my favorite breeder, they all are gorgeous.
> that little boy is 3,000 :new_shocked: wow prices for boys have gone up I see..[/B]


I was just surfing online and looking at puppies. I noticed that the Ta-Jon male puppies prices have been decreased. In case any one is looking for a little boy.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

wow that is a dramatic decrease. Perhaps it was an error before in pricing. Anyway, they are beautiful puppies :wub: Tammy does a great job. I can't wait to see her dogs again at Nationals this year


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=578058
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :new_shocked: wowser she really dropped the price :biggrin: 
I love Ta-Jon , gorgeous babies she has.
thanks .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I really don't think she dropped her prices, I think she posted the wrong prices for the males.


----------



## CottonsMom (Mar 15, 2007)

> If you are considering male #2 you should ask for more pictures. The picture is at a distance and cute, but closer up.....ummmm something about his eyes isn't right. Not sure....maybe it is just the angle of the picture....the eyes look too round or beady or far apart...something I just can't put my finger on it. Maybe just a bad picture. Just my .02
> 
> For $3,000 pet quality male I would want perfection. another .02
> 
> edited to say: ok I just looked back and it is the lack of eye pigment. At his age the pigment should be there.[/B]


I looked at the website... his price is $1750 plus shipping... where did you see $3000? Am I at the right website? http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=578159
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are on the right site. I am thinking there must have been a typo in the beginning.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tammy doesn't have "pet" quality puppies. She is very critical of what she breeds and what she lets go of. Quite a few of Tammy's "pets" could easily have been shown, but not something she wanted to be shown. She has a no disclosure contract. She is a very knowledgeable person in Maltese.
Right now puppies are not selling. So if you are thinking about getting a very good quality Maltese, now is the time to do it. Especially males.


----------

